# Ok, So He Was "only" A Fish But Darn It,



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


I don't think his partner is sad...more like "what the h*ll did he do...I don't want to make the same mistake"


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


I'm so sad to hear about your loss. Poor little thing. They're so helpless. May he rest in peace!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, T. It's amazing how a fish - a FISH - can wiggle its way into our lives - but they dq! I understand - we started with 1 ... and now have 15 koi out in the pond! Now, they're all fed and checked on every day.









Maybe you could get Tay "her own fish and ... keep it at your house ... then you'll be a hero and your friend's aquarium mate will have a pal.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Did somebody say Sushi?

No really, sorry to hear about your loss. We had a Silver Dollar fish that wouldn't die even after moving it from Missouri to California and then to Washington. I like to believe that he is now swimming some place along the Columbia River. In reality I'm just happy I don't have to clean the tank anymore.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Not to mock anyone, but you could hold on to him...When they figue out a way to unfreeze Walt Disney, you're in!
Good luck with that,
Brian


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear... I'm always bummed out when I lose a fish. They're just fish but I do feel badly when they die. They're about the only pet where we are completely in control of their environment, screw up and bad things happen, I always feel like it's my fault when I lose one.

I felt really bad a few weeks ago when I sucked up a platy while vacuuming the gravel. My gravel vac goes from the second floor where the tanks are all the way to the basement laundry tub so he didn't 'make it.

Carry on, get a new partner for the one left behind









What size tank do you have? Big goldies need a lot of room,

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


Yeah...no matter how you look at it, these are God's creatures in our care.

OK...so I won't make a joke. Yet.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


I don't think his partner is sad...more like "what the h*ll did he do...I don't want to make the same mistake"








[/quote]

my daughter read that Goldfish have an 8 second memory ( someone actually KNOWS that?







), so she says that my fish is swimming around saying " hey, nice is a nice place, water,rocks, airstone", then, " hey! where's my friend?", then "hey, this is a nice place, water, rocks, airstone", then "hey! where is my friend?", then............


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Did somebody say Sushi?
> 
> No really, sorry to hear about your loss. We had a Silver Dollar fish that wouldn't die even after moving it from Missouri to California and then to Washington. I like to believe that he is now swimming some place along the Columbia River. In reality I'm just happy I don't have to clean the tank anymore.


oh, how I HATE cleaning the aquarium, gravel clean every few weeks. However, they are fun to watch.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Not to mock anyone, but you could hold on to him...When they figue out a way to unfreeze Walt Disney, you're in!
> Good luck with that,
> Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Sorry to hear... I'm always bummed out when I lose a fish. They're just fish but I do feel badly when they die. They're about the only pet where we are completely in control of their environment, screw up and bad things happen, I always feel like it's my fault when I lose one.
> 
> I felt really bad a few weeks ago when I sucked up a platy while vacuuming the gravel. My gravel vac goes from the second floor where the tanks are all the way to the basement laundry tub so he didn't 'make it.
> 
> ...


My Platy is HUGE and is funny. Every couple weeks I put a slice of cucumber in the tank and he goes nuts and makes the other fish stay away until he is done. Too funny! My tank is only a 36 Gal corner tank, and I never knew the goldies would grow so big, or the platy either. I never put more in there and they have all lived in harmony for several years. I never know goldies could live that long.
What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> a huge goldfish, the ones with the huge bumpy heads. He grew to about 8" and recently started going down hill and today was struggling. He was way too big to flush so I called pet store and asked what do I do? they said put water in a ziploc, put him in it and put him in the freezer, it's a quick and painless death. How do they know? anyway, poor little guy is now in a frozen state until garbage day. His aquarium partner, almost as big as he was, seems sad tonight?


Yeah...no matter how you look at it, these are God's creatures in our care.

OK...so I won't make a joke. Yet.

Bob

[/quote]


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.

Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.

I've also read that goldfish have a very short memory, but they always seem to recognize you when you come to feed them









Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.
> 
> Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, I meant to say Pleco, not Platy







,not enough coffee yet this morning. I want to get a canister filter, so have been looking around. I have thought of taking my pleco to pet store to trade down so to speak but he has personality!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.
> 
> Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, I meant to say Pleco, not Platy







,not enough coffee yet this morning. I want to get a canister filter, so have been looking around. I have thought of taking my pleco to pet store to trade down so to speak but he has personality!
[/quote]

I had a sailfin pleco that was 3 inches when I bought him about 7 years ago, I sold him earlier this year when he about 10 inches. I put him in the classifieds here for local pickup only and someone about an hour away bought him. I replaced him with a bristlenose pleco, they are a bit pricey (I paid 20 each for them) but only grow to about 5 inches.

Eheim canisters are very good, I have an eheim ecco. A friend has a fluval that he likes. Thatpetplace.com has great prices as well as bigalsonline.com. Their prices are about 1/2 what my local stores charge. I would support the local businesses and pay a little bit more but not twice the price.

Thatpetplace also has good prices on dog and cat supplies. We get our dog's prescriptions for heartworm pills filled at drsfostersmith.com. We get the prescription from our vet, fax it over to them and they fill it.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.
> 
> Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, I meant to say Pleco, not Platy







,not enough coffee yet this morning. I want to get a canister filter, so have been looking around. I have thought of taking my pleco to pet store to trade down so to speak but he has personality!
[/quote]

I had a sailfin pleco that was 3 inches when I bought him about 7 years ago, I sold him earlier this year when he about 10 inches. I put him in the classifieds here for local pickup only and someone about an hour away bought him. I replaced him with a bristlenose pleco, they are a bit pricey (I paid 20 each for them) but only grow to about 5 inches.

Eheim canisters are very good, I have an eheim ecco. A friend has a fluval that he likes. Thatpetplace.com has great prices as well as bigalsonline.com. Their prices are about 1/2 what my local stores charge. I would support the local businesses and pay a little bit more but not twice the price.

Thatpetplace also has good prices on dog and cat supplies. We get our dog's prescriptions for heartworm pills filled at drsfostersmith.com. We get the prescription from our vet, fax it over to them and they fill it.

Mike
[/quote]

I finally broke down and got a Rena Filstar XP1, hooked it up yesterday. I have a problem with cloudy water often, and usually a gravel clean will take care of the problem but did that last week and it didn't help.Any ideas?







Partial water change and no gravel clean maybe????


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.
> 
> Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, I meant to say Pleco, not Platy







,not enough coffee yet this morning. I want to get a canister filter, so have been looking around. I have thought of taking my pleco to pet store to trade down so to speak but he has personality!
[/quote]

I had a sailfin pleco that was 3 inches when I bought him about 7 years ago, I sold him earlier this year when he about 10 inches. I put him in the classifieds here for local pickup only and someone about an hour away bought him. I replaced him with a bristlenose pleco, they are a bit pricey (I paid 20 each for them) but only grow to about 5 inches.

Eheim canisters are very good, I have an eheim ecco. A friend has a fluval that he likes. Thatpetplace.com has great prices as well as bigalsonline.com. Their prices are about 1/2 what my local stores charge. I would support the local businesses and pay a little bit more but not twice the price.

Thatpetplace also has good prices on dog and cat supplies. We get our dog's prescriptions for heartworm pills filled at drsfostersmith.com. We get the prescription from our vet, fax it over to them and they fill it.

Mike
[/quote]

I finally broke down and got a Rena Filstar XP1, hooked it up yesterday. I have a problem with cloudy water often, and usually a gravel clean will take care of the problem but did that last week and it didn't help.Any ideas?







Partial water change and no gravel clean maybe????








[/quote]

Green cloudy or whitish cloudy? If it's green, that's an algae bloom and can be caused by infrequent water changes or if it's near a window and gets sunlight that will cause it also. My tank is near a window and gets just enough sun to cause algae blooms regularly. The solution was a UV sterilizer in the return line from the filter. The UV light kills off the algae and my water is crystal clear all the time.

If it's whitish cloudy that's a bacteria bloom and will clear up in time after the bacteria levels get back to normal.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Eheim canister filter on my 45 that has 7 cory catfish, a bristlenose pleco and a couple of angelfish in it. My 25 has a penguin 125 hang on the back filter, that's the one with the platy's, bristlenose pleco and a red tailed shark. I also have a 55 at work that has a penguin 330 hang on the back filter. It's stocked with kenyi cichlids and a common pleco. The cichlids are fun too watch and act like bunch of street corner thugs.
> 
> Eventually I'll switch the 55 over to a canister. The canisters do a much better job filtering than the hang on back power filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, I meant to say Pleco, not Platy







,not enough coffee yet this morning. I want to get a canister filter, so have been looking around. I have thought of taking my pleco to pet store to trade down so to speak but he has personality!
[/quote]

I had a sailfin pleco that was 3 inches when I bought him about 7 years ago, I sold him earlier this year when he about 10 inches. I put him in the classifieds here for local pickup only and someone about an hour away bought him. I replaced him with a bristlenose pleco, they are a bit pricey (I paid 20 each for them) but only grow to about 5 inches.

Eheim canisters are very good, I have an eheim ecco. A friend has a fluval that he likes. Thatpetplace.com has great prices as well as bigalsonline.com. Their prices are about 1/2 what my local stores charge. I would support the local businesses and pay a little bit more but not twice the price.

Thatpetplace also has good prices on dog and cat supplies. We get our dog's prescriptions for heartworm pills filled at drsfostersmith.com. We get the prescription from our vet, fax it over to them and they fill it.

Mike
[/quote]

I finally broke down and got a Rena Filstar XP1, hooked it up yesterday. I have a problem with cloudy water often, and usually a gravel clean will take care of the problem but did that last week and it didn't help.Any ideas?







Partial water change and no gravel clean maybe????








[/quote]

Green cloudy or whitish cloudy? If it's green, that's an algae bloom and can be caused by infrequent water changes or if it's near a window and gets sunlight that will cause it also. My tank is near a window and gets just enough sun to cause algae blooms regularly. The solution was a UV sterilizer in the return line from the filter. The UV light kills off the algae and my water is crystal clear all the time.

If it's whitish cloudy that's a bacteria bloom and will clear up in time after the bacteria levels get back to normal.

Mike

[/quote]

it's whitish and making me crazy!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a bacteria bloom, try more frequent water changes, once or twice a week, and ad a bacteria additive to help get nitrogen cycle back on track. Feed your fish less and don't vacuum the gravel very much as the bacteria grows there as well as on the filter media.

This is a pretty good article on the nitrogen cycle. clicky

Mike


----------

